# Why does my dog look like this?



## RedPitKid94 (Jul 8, 2010)

My Dog Is Half Apbt And Half Charpei.. But It Looks Like a Charpei more. I wish I had Piks to Show But I Dnt got My camera Today to upload pics.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

When you have a mixed breed dog, its looks can vary, depending on which breed has the more dominant genes. It's really hard to explain w/out being able to see pix. Ihope you get pix posted up soon so that we can be of more assistance to you.


----------



## RedPitKid94 (Jul 8, 2010)

If i ahve time to upload them i will tommorrow. but i had also talked to my bro in law and he said it looks like an hunting dog idk what kind he said but I meet the mama an papa.


----------



## Dr.Q (Jan 12, 2010)

Pitbulls should not cross breed with another breed. This crosbreeds make 95 % of the attacks blamed on the original pitbulls.


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

Dr.Q said:


> Pitbulls should not cross breed with another breed. This crosbreeds make 95 % of the attacks blamed on the original pitbulls.


In Germany it's 99%.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

To OP, when you cross two breeds you never know what you're going to get. It's like a box of chocolates....



Dr.Q said:


> Pitbulls should not cross breed with another breed. This crosbreeds make 95 % of the attacks blamed on the original pitbulls.


And Dr.Q...however much I dont approve of cross breeding, where do you get these stats? I'd say that the majority of attacks have to do with poor training and socialization. Not because they have another breed mixed in...just my thoughts....


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

I would say its due to a strong mix of bad out crosses and poor socializing so we can all be right and thats my opinion


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

From what I have seen Shar Pei have very dominant genes. I have seen crosses which look practically pure. My parents 3/4 Pit 1/4 Shar Pei looks very Pit like but the Shar Pei influence is still seen.

There are plenty of stable mixes, while the pure APBT is what I want I have had/fostered Pit mixed which were not problematic dogs.

Crossing does not lead to an attack. Improper breeding whether the dog be pure or mixed can cause temperament problems. That along with irresponsible owners is a tragedy waiting to happen. Doesn't matter what breed or mixture of breeds.


----------

